

Ask HN: What is a better way of weighing up pros and cons? - nodata

I frequently have the problem, almost exclusively on mailing lists or in e-mail, where the pros and cons of an argument are sidetracked or waylaid or lost.<p>What are some better ways for weighing up pros and cons. I'm leaning towards a customised wiki of some kind with a points system led by a moderator. Important is that the flow of ideas and points does not get lost. Thoughts?
======
anigbrowl
Lots of forum sites have polls, but over time factions skew the result. In any
case, the most popular argument is not necessarily the best; I'd hazard a
guess that as the size of an open voting population rises, the disparity
increases.

Wave attempted to solve this problem, but the result was not very elegant on a
UI level. It's hard to offer both depth and breadth at the same time.

~~~
nodata
The problem with polls is that they are the end point of a discussion. All
history is lost. The options are equal. There is no opportunity to weigh
options differently using different scenarios. I'm looking for a way to
summarise different answers and let people change their mind as they go.
Something that enforces structure would do it.

